# Type of cable card provided by Xfinity



## ToolJunkie (2 mo ago)

Any Xfinity Edge users out there? 
I'm looking at changing to Xfinity for service because Astound will not allow me to use my own Tivo. They recently raised their monthly rental fee for a Roamio to 20.95 and for a mini to 10.95 and I've more than paid for these devices. Xfinity customer service says they will provide a cable card but I will only be able to record one channel and would need a second cable card to simultaneously record another channel. Tivo customer service says the Edge will record up to 6 channels and it can only hold one cable card. I have read there are two types of cable cards, single stream and multiple stream. 

Can an Xfinty service Tivo DVR simultaneously record more than one channel while watching another?
Can Xfinity support an additional Tivo mini device?
Or should I just go with two X1 boxes?


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

First, both Astound(RCN) and Comcast provide CableCards. Second, all CableCards are multistream and can support and record 6 continuous streams. Third, neither Cisco or Motorola make single stream cards anymore and haven't for a long, long time. The CSR that told you that did not know what they are talking about as that information is about 20 years old as there was a TiVo that did require two single stream cards to record on two channels. TiVo Premiers, Roamios, Bolts, and Edges all use MultiStream cards.
As for the minis you can use as many as the retail TiVo can support and has nothing to do with the cable provider as they work with the retail TiVo.

This info is from Comcast:
What is a CableCARD? - Xfinity Support


----------



## Rich113 (Aug 2, 2021)

ToolJunkie said:


> Any Xfinity Edge users out there?
> I'm looking at changing to Xfinity for service because Astound will not allow me to use my own Tivo. They recently raised their monthly rental fee for a Roamio to 20.95 and for a mini to 10.95 and I've more than paid for these devices. Xfinity customer service says they will provide a cable card but I will only be able to record one channel and would need a second cable card to simultaneously record another channel. Tivo customer service says the Edge will record up to 6 channels and it can only hold one cable card. I have read there are two types of cable cards, single stream and multiple stream.
> 
> Can an Xfinty service Tivo DVR simultaneously record more than one channel while watching another?
> ...


I have two Tivo Edge units and Xfinity (Comcast) service. I had no problem getting a multi card from Xfinity and activating it when I installed it. I can select up to six shows to record simultaneously, and during football season often do. The mini only serves to "move" whatever you select on the Edge unit to another room. (In another room, you can use the mini to operate the Edge unit remotely) Nothing to do with the connection of the Edge to Xfinity. I had two X1 boxes two years ago and I'm saving money by having two Tivo units now. I particularly like the Tivo interface and features better.

Rich


----------



## ToolJunkie (2 mo ago)

Jed1 said:


> First, both Astound(RCN) and Comcast provide CableCards. Second, all CableCards are multistream and can support and record 6 continuous streams. Third, neither Cisco or Motorola make single stream cards anymore and haven't for a long, long time. The CSR that told you that did not know what they are talking about as that information is about 20 years old as there was a TiVo that did require two single stream cards to record on two channels. TiVo Premiers, Roamios, Bolts, and Edges all use MultiStream cards.
> As for the minis you can use as many as the retail TiVo can support and has nothing to do with the cable provider as they work with the retail TiVo.
> 
> This info is from Comcast:
> What is a CableCARD? - Xfinity Support


Thanks for the reply Jed1. I guess I need to keep asking until I get a CSR that knows the correct answer.


----------



## ToolJunkie (2 mo ago)

Rich113 said:


> I have two Tivo Edge units and Xfinity (Comcast) service. I had no problem getting a multi card from Xfinity and activating it when I installed it. I can select up to six shows to record simultaneously, and during football season often do. The mini only serves to "move" whatever you select on the Edge unit to another room. (In another room, you can use the mini to operate the Edge unit remotely) Nothing to do with the connection of the Edge to Xfinity. I had two X1 boxes two years ago and I'm saving money by having two Tivo units now. I particularly like the Tivo interface and features better.
> 
> Rich


Thank for the reply Rich113. I was considering two Tivo DVRs instead of one plus a mini. Do you need two service plans or is it possible to get by with one since I would know the channels I would want to watch or record?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

ToolJunkie said:


> Thank for the reply Rich113. I was considering two Tivo DVRs instead of one plus a mini. Do you need two service plans or is it possible to get by with one since I would know the channels I would want to watch or record?


All TiVo DVRs REQUIRE their own plan, it doesn’t matter if you know what you want to watch and record, whatever that means.

Minis include service plan in their one-time sale price.


----------

